# Driving license different to passport, is it a problem?



## Hunnybunny (Feb 5, 2012)

Hello all,

I am an Irish national who has worked in the UK for the last 5 years and whilst there I obtained my UK driving license. Someone told me that your driving license has to be from the same country as your passport. I also saw on Dubaifaq.com but as far as I know anyone can update that site and its not in anyway official.
I cannot understand how there could be a problem with this. Ireland is on the list of accepted countries and so is the UK. I read on other forums that once your passport is EU then the UK license shouldn't be a problem and that people have had it processed this way then I also read it depends on who is on duty at the RTA.

I couldn't find anything on the RTA website about it. But then again it wasn't exactly user friendly. Ireland and the UK are EU countries, both drive on the left and have similar standards and practices and are both on the list of accepted countries so where is the problem ?


I could in theory change my UK license to an Irish one to match my passport but it just seems so silly and time consuming. Plus I don't want to lose my plastic neat UK license that fits right in my wallet for a bulky paper Irish one 

Has any one with a passport different to their license experienced problems when changing their license?


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

Hunnybunny said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am an Irish national who has worked in the UK for the last 5 years and whilst there I obtained my UK driving license. Someone told me that your driving license has to be from the same country as your passport. I also saw on Dubaifaq.com but as far as I know anyone can update that site and its not in anyway official.
> I cannot understand how there could be a problem with this. Ireland is on the list of accepted countries and so is the UK. I read on other forums that once your passport is EU then the UK license shouldn't be a problem and that people have had it processed this way then I also read it depends on who is on duty at the RTA.
> ...


Officially speaking, both your passport and driving licence must be from the same country - see: Convert a foreign driving license to drive in Dubai

Quote: "_You have to be a citizen of the country given below with current resident status in UAE. This means that former residents from these countries who may be holding permanent driver licenses are not eligible and you will have to follow all the steps to get a new license_" You may not like it, or think it silly, but them's the rules.

I personally know of many people in a situation similar to yours who have had no option but to swallow the bitter pill and take 40 lessons (that's the minimum requirement) as well as a driving test in order to acquire a UAE licence. However, just a couple of weeks ago on this forum, there was a Dutch national who was able to convert his/her UK licence to a UAE one, so exceptions are made. You won't know unless you try - but don't be surprised if you're turned down.

teuchter


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

As teuchter says the official stance is that yes passport and license have to match however I have met a couple of people in your situation (actually one with indian passport but canadian license) who are either very charming or very lucky or both and they got away with it and a few people in the forum have reported the same. I think the key issue here is that if the passport and the license are from a any of the countries that can swap licenses you may get away with it, although as I mentioned one of the guys I know is Indian and had a Canadian passport and somehow he was able to talk them into giving him the license after taking a driving test only. If they refuse the first time I suggest you come back another day as you may get a different response then  good luck


----------



## basc (May 18, 2011)

What you say is logical, but just make life a bit easier for yourself and organise an Irish licence before you come over. 

Ring your local council in Ireland, maybe you don't have to surrender your UK licence in order to get the Irish licence.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

basc said:


> Ring your local council in Ireland, maybe you don't have to surrender your UK licence in order to get the Irish licence.


...and even if you do, you can easily request a new one from DVLA in the UK. See: Replacing your driving licence if lost, stolen, defaced or destroyed : Directgov - Motoring

How to convert your UK licence to an Irish one: http://www.citizensinformation.ie/en/travel_and_recreation/motoring_1/driver_licensing/exchanging_foreign_driving_permit.html

teuchter


----------



## Hunnybunny (Feb 5, 2012)

teuchter said:


> Officially speaking, both your passport and driving licence must be from the same country - see: Convert a foreign driving license to drive in Dubai
> 
> Quote: "_You have to be a citizen of the country given below with current resident status in UAE. This means that former residents from these countries who may be holding permanent driver licenses are not eligible and you will have to follow all the steps to get a new license_" You may not like it, or think it silly, but them's the rules.
> 
> ...


Well I could undestand if it was someone from outside these countries with a UK licensce (not that its fair) but if I had an Irish passport with an Irish license its fine. Both UK and Ireland licenses are EU and recognised the world over to drive? Do they just like it to match?

Well I could avoid all that and just convert my UK license to an Irish one but surely this problem has arisen before. There are so many people with Irish passports from northern Ireland who would also have UK licenses. It is a grey area as people from there have a choice of passports

Happily for me, I don't need to drive immediately over there as transport is included.
I could go and see what happens. What makes me laugh when I was over there they were converting Irish PROVISIONAL licenses for UAE quite happily so it seems strange there is a problem with an Irish person having a full UK license 

Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## Hunnybunny (Feb 5, 2012)

Hunnybunny said:


> Well I could undestand if it was someone from outside these countries with a UK licensce (not that its fair) but if I had an Irish passport with an Irish license its fine. Both UK and Ireland licenses are EU and recognised the world over to drive? Do they just like it to match?
> 
> Well I could avoid all that and just convert my UK license to an Irish one but surely this problem has arisen before. There are so many people with Irish passports from northern Ireland who would also have UK licenses. It is a grey area as people from there have a choice of passports
> 
> ...



Hey maybe I could just bring my out of date Irish provisional license as at least it matches my passport


----------



## bowsher260 (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm Irish, hold an Irish passport and hold a UK dl and it was no bother to get a UAE dl .


----------



## noisyboy (Nov 13, 2011)

Canadian National, Saudi License, no problem. I was in and out of the RTA office in 5 minutes!


----------



## yoplu (Apr 24, 2012)

shouldnt be a problem. it just shows that you have the skills to drive in that particular country.


----------



## waterproof teabag (Feb 2, 2012)

yoplu said:


> shouldnt be a problem. *it just shows that you have the skills to drive in that particular country*.


just because you have a license does not mean you can drive? particularly not here in Dubai!

:focus:

I got my UAE license no problem. Dutch passport, UK license. Mind you I did have a whole pack of paperwork from the company point of contact, including translations. 

Good luck!


----------



## Hunnybunny (Feb 5, 2012)

teuchter said:


> Officially speaking, both your passport and driving licence must be from the same country - see: Convert a foreign driving license to drive in Dubai
> 
> Quote: "_You have to be a citizen of the country given below with current resident status in UAE. This means that former residents from these countries who may be holding permanent driver licenses are not eligible and you will have to follow all the steps to get a new license_" You may not like it, or think it silly, but them's the rules.
> 
> ...


I got my drivers license without any problems. Every other person I know in a similar situation to me has too. I think they dont care as long as you are from Europe.


----------



## blueskydxb (Dec 15, 2012)

I am Italian and I successfully converted my Canadian DL without any problem. 
Good luck!


----------



## TennisPro (Apr 24, 2014)

Hello, guys! I have a question. I am in a very similar to yours situation. I am a Bulgarian citizen (EU), I had a Bulgarian driving licence and I have successfully converted it into UK driving licence. I am moving to work in Dubai and I need to get a car. I saw that UK licences are transferable to Dubai licences and if I am lucky enough I will bye-pass the driving school. However, what is specific in my case is that my citizenship is Bulgarian (so is my passport) and when I go to Dubai Police I will be able to show my Bulgarian passport and UK driving licence. Do you think it is going to work? 

Are there any good days with nice staff working there? Do I have to go to a police station or to a driving school so to try converting my licence? Are there any phrases all of you used so to be successful?

Thank you all in advance!


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

TennisPro said:


> Hello, guys! I have a question. I am in a very similar to yours situation. I am a Bulgarian citizen (EU), I had a Bulgarian driving licence and I have successfully converted it into UK driving licence. I am moving to work in Dubai and I need to get a car. I saw that UK licences are transferable to Dubai licences and if I am lucky enough I will bye-pass the driving school. However, what is specific in my case is that my citizenship is Bulgarian (so is my passport) and when I go to Dubai Police I will be able to show my Bulgarian passport and UK driving licence. Do you think it is going to work?
> 
> Are there any good days with nice staff working there? Do I have to go to a police station or to a driving school so to try converting my licence? Are there any phrases all of you used so to be successful?
> 
> Thank you all in advance!


I think you'll find out when you get there if it's going to work.

Sometimes it does sometimes it doesn't.

It's difficult to predict since the rule says passport and driving licence must be from the same country.


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

Hunnybunny said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am an Irish national who has worked in the UK for the last 5 years and whilst there I obtained my UK driving license. Someone told me that your driving license has to be from the same country as your passport. I also saw on Dubaifaq.com but as far as I know anyone can update that site


How? I can't find a way to do that.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

bonk said:


> How? I can't find a way to do that.


By the looks of it they want new/updated information sent to them through either their CONTACT US page or possibly through the FORUM

Although I do feel a bit of a 'rebel' providing a link to another forum designed to provide information on Dubai. 

It's a shame, they have neither personalised the forum nor presented the FAQs site in a pleasant and user-friendly format. As a teacher would say "could/should do better". (and before anyone says "could I do it better", well the answer is YES)


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

LesFroggitts said:


> By the looks of it they want new/updated information sent to them through either their CONTACT US page or possibly through the FORUM
> 
> Although I do feel a bit of a 'rebel' providing a link to another forum designed to provide information on Dubai.
> 
> It's a shame, they have neither personalised the forum nor presented the FAQs site in a pleasant and user-friendly format. As a teacher would say "could/should do better". (and before anyone says "could I do it better", well the answer is YES)


Ok thanks, yes I see. I thought you meant editing like Wikipedia ...


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

Didn't have a problem. Did mine 6 months ago without a hitch


----------

